# New Planted Tank Substrate Okanagan Distributer????



## Clockwork (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey everyone, new member here.

Trying to start a 33 g high tech planted tank, going to build a plexiglass lid and light hood, DIY C02, and maybe throw in a school of tetras, a betta, and some shrimp for good measure.
I was wondering if anyone had any information on a shop here in the Okanagan that sells substrate, (Eco-Complete/Fluorite/ADA Substrate...etc).

Thanks


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Yaaa! Another Okanagan member!! 

Planted tank equipment is thin on the ground around here. I did several trips to Vancouver to get my stuff. Ask Charles what it may cost to ship his ADA stuff up here. I couldn't find a store that carried the kind of lighting I was after nor the CO2 equipment. And plants! Hmmm, I'm not painting a great picture of Okanagan LFS (I don't mention BBS's). I wonder if PetCity would have something brought in. I was just there yesterday (nice store) and scoped out their planted tank stuff. They sell some ferts(seachem), a fluval ceramic diffuser and the wee little fluval co2 disposable cannister thingies. No substrate for planted tanks.

Good luck with your build! Keep us posted!
Fire me a PM if you wish to discuss further...I've got a good collection of plants (most of the time).

Maybe Shift has info to ad?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey Welcome to the site and good luck with the tank!

You mentioned covering your tank with plexi glass and that got my attention because you said you want high teck. Most high teck tanks have no lid because the plexi or glass will reflect the light. It's pretty shocking on how much light can be lost from a top. Im not saying you cant do that but I figured Id point it out. Different materials reflect less light so you may want to read about all that. If you already know all this than never mind although someone else may read this and it might help them 

Post pictures of your progress!!! Its always fun seeing tank builds


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

There is another interior member Snugpuppies who is out in salmon arm, shoot him a message and see if he can give you any insight.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can ship ADA and light fixture up your way. Let me know what you are looking after and I can give you a quote.


----------



## Clockwork (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, sorry for the late reply I have been awfully busy lately.

In regards to your excellent feedback I've done some research and through trial and error, I found a pet store in Vernon called AJ's Pets. It seems to be better stocked then the rest, as they had a few bags of flourite dark and flourtite onyx sand. I would rather have eco-complete but I've heard plant wise there is really no difference.

That's a good point you have Jbyoung - I have looked into it and have found that as long as I keep the plexiglas cover relatively thin (3mm) you only lose about 9% of the visible light spectrum, so this can be mitigated by slightly stronger or closer lights.
I just don't want to lose the potential to have fish that could jump, or snails. 

I've picked up a submersible water pump for $35 and am going to build my own cannister filter for much cheaper than the store bought ones. Ill use clear tubing (trying to keep the ADA style although on a low budget lol). 

Charles - I really don't think I have the funds for ADA equipment at the moment, possibly in the future though. 


Ill be sure to create a thread with pics showing my tank from start to finish. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot AJ's pets. I haven't been in there in a few years. The flourite dark is a bit rough and coarse if you're wanting small carpet plants to anchor. Also, when you do plant in it (if it's the only layer you have) it tends to leave craters where your tongs were. The other substrates, ADA/eco seem to roll into place a little easier. I think it's the shape of the flourite. More of chunks and flakes rather than granules. But maybe you are planning to put a layer of sand over the flourite? I use the flourite as an underbase. It also makes the water cloudy on first fill (so I've been told) so fill VERY slowly. I filled with a mister nozzle on my hose. Now that was slow!

I had a lid on my planted tank and it didn't take long for it to get cloudy with water scum (dunno what it was, minerals dried on?) that I couldn't get off. Worse near the air stone. It had a pretty good seal (perfect for the dry start I did a couple years later) and I think that hampered CO2/O2 exchange. Lidless for a while now and no blind leaps from any critter.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

less than 3mm plexi, it will bend in time. Then you have to flip it to use it. Then it will bend downward again. I would not use a lid if I were you.

ADA substrate is not expensive and they are price well as they are very effective substrate for plants.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Charles is very right if there are places you want to spend money in a planted tank its Lights, Substrate, Co2.

with that being said i started my journey into hightech planted this last Feb and if your open to it i will share a few of the things i have learned this year. 

1 Dry starts are awesome but will aslo eat part of your soul coming home to an empty fish tank every day for a month or 2
2 flourite has 0 nutrients in it in the bag so either mix 50/50 eco and flourite or find used flourite from a mature tank like i did. 
or
avoid all that and just buy ada or a comparable substrate from the start 
3 DIY is great for low tech low ish light and your basic easy growing plants but when you start wanting red plants or hard to grow plants or carpeting plants nothing will replace a Co2 system. it doesn't have to be expensive or super complicated but just invest like $200 in a good Co2 bottle, regulator with electric solenoid, and a Co2 reactor to go inline with your filter. 

also welcome to BCA and if you want any of my trimmings from any of my tanks just PM me i will ship and first one is free as someone did something just like that for me when i started and it set me in my ways of planted tanks ever since


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

ooooo and also EI dosing is the shit, dont waste money on Aqua vitro or Flourish Macro nutirents or any of that stuff just PM charles and get like a pound of Kno3,1/2pound of Kh2po4,1/2 pouind CLeated iron, 1/2 pound CSM+B, and 1/2 Pound of K2so4( this last one is optional i found if i dosed it just once a week it solved my potassium problems) like all that will probably last you more then a year


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

+1 what Charles said!
+1 what Niku said!

i just use the flourite in the deep spots to promote circulation and prevent compacting. I didn't know it was nutrient poor, thanks Niku.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Purple seahorse in Rutland sells Eco complete. Also seen it at pet city on spall before (kelowna)


----------

